# Colonoscopy tomorrow...please help



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hi there. Tomorrow is my very very first colonoscopy ever. im scared as ever!!!!just wondering...1. can i take 2 lomotil pills tomorrow before my colonoscopy (worried that ill have an accident going there)2. the doctor only gave me the fleet phospho soda...is that enough for the preparation?please help me with this...thanks!!!!!!


----------



## 17049 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello, How did your colonscopy go. When I had mine I had to stop at every gas station or fast food place to use the restroom. Everything was normal. Then i had an upper gi. They said it would take anywhere from 1 to 4 hours to get to my colon. Within 30 minutes it was on its way out. They said my system is rapid. That drive home really sucked. Everything I have taken only works for a little while and then stops. talk at you later


----------

